# Rotation - Apple Watch vs the rest



## zackattackzack (8 mo ago)

As the title suggests, I’m curious to know how you go about sharing your time between your apple watch and your other watches, wether luxury watches or other !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

For me --

Apple Watch all the time except when it's charging (like it is now while I'm sitting here at my desk). Some exceptions, noted below.

Regular watches while the AW is charging, or: going to a "fancy" event and I want to pretend I can dress nicely; backup watch while traveling; want to sit quietly and read with no chance for anyone to reach me by text or phone.

Altogether, it's probably 95% or more AW, with the regular watches fighting over the remaining scraps of time.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

For me, it was the AW for work and tracking physical activity and others after work, if I managed to close the activity rings for the day.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Any consensus about wrist time for your apple watch vs...


i recently celebrated my 20th anniversary at my workplace and as a token of appreciation i was given some gift points to spend on a gift site. one of the gifts i could get is an Apple watch SE. for those of you who got an apple watch, did you find yourself wearing it more and more to the point...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Metals (Nov 23, 2011)

Apple Watch is 95% of the time. If going into ocean or pool, I swap in a Timex Expedition, a $35 banger that, so far, has done great in rough shallow water. Out for dinner, may swap in my only Grand Seiko -- but it's usually Apple Series 7, especially during the workday.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Conventional watch on left wrist, Apple watch on the right. Works for me.


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

For my daily swim or hiking it’s the AW. After that, I wear autos. But the AW is so nice and light, I will switch to it when the autos seem like a heavy hunk of steel on my wrist.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Like Watchcrank, I wear my Apple Watch on the right wrist while wearing a traditional watch on the left. Yep, it's pretty dorky but no.body.cares.


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple watch for the morning swim, then switch out during the day to my SKX, or BB58. But lately, my switch out is just swapping straps on the AW, and it works great 👍


----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

When I first got my Series 3 Apple Watch it got more wrist time than any of my other watches… Fast forward.. still have that trusted guy, but now only wear it when I’m going for a run, ride or when I want to be incognito.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been wearing my apple watch more and more


----------



## Metals (Nov 23, 2011)

nosamk said:


> I've been wearing my apple watch more and more


It's a really great watch + digital assistant. I barely wear anything else anymore, because Apple Watch cannot be beat when paired with an iPhone.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I am new to the Apple Watch game. My wife just got me one on Amazon because they were over $100 off. Right now I am just using it for my workouts. I had a G-Shock but the Bluetooth connection to the app is not working well, if at all. I like seeing the mapping of the route I walk as I tend to do over four miles after my weight workout. 

To the question, my rotation is only in the workout.


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

I don’t wear any of my other watches anymore. Especially after my AW notified me of Afib when I thought I was having a heart attack and almost passed out.


----------



## matthewh133 (6 mo ago)

Metals said:


> It's a really great watch + digital assistant. I barely wear anything else anymore, because Apple Watch cannot be beat when paired with an iPhone.


Agreed


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Apple Watch maybe once a week.

I'd find it a lot more useful if I had bought one with a cellular plan-- otherwise, it's a fancy remote display for my iPhone.


----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)

bourmb said:


> I don’t wear any of my other watches anymore. Especially after my AW notified me of Afib when I thought I was having a heart attack and almost passed out.


That's the primary reason I bought the Apple 7 cellular this past week... I can see the Apple getting more wear time but will continue to enjoy my Sub LV too.... Apple is also great for walks and when I want to wear a less noticeable watch.


----------

